# PNY 470 vs Asus 4870x2



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

My current build:
CPU: Intel i7 920 @ 2.667
Motherboard: Asus P6T Deluxe
Hard drive: WD Siliconedge blue 128gb SSD
Hard drive: Hitachi 2tb 7200rpm 32mb cache
Memory: 6 x 2gb DDR3 tripple channel memory
GPU: Asus 4870x2


Problem:
My current monitor is the Asus VG236H. It requires me to use dual dvi and a compatible graphics card to be able to use 120hz refresh rates.

I currently have both the PNY 470 and Asus 4870x2. 
Here is the link to my PNY 470: Newegg.com - Recertified: PNY RVCGGTX470XXB GeForce GTX 470 (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Here is the link to my 4870x2: Newegg.com - ASUS EAH4870X2/HTDI/2G/A Radeon HD 4870 X2 2GB 512-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

1) Which graphics card is faster, the 470 or 4870x2?
2) Which graphics card consumes more power?
3) Which graphics card is more noiser?

I've been thinking about using the pny 470, but if I do use it, what steps should I do to switch from a ati to a nvidia graphics card? If not, give me reasons why 4870x2 is better. Should I sell them both and buy a better card?

I use my computer for gaming and watching movies


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Well the 4870x2 is probably faster simply because it's dual gpu card, however it uses a lot more power and makes a lot more heat so I would just use the 470. Whether or not the 470 meets your demands or not is up to you. As far as the noise level too you would know better as you actually have the two cards.


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

emosun said:


> Well the 4870x2 is probably faster simply because it's dual gpu card, however it uses a lot more power and makes a lot more heat so I would just use the 470. Whether or not the 470 meets your demands or not is up to you. As far as the noise level too you would know better as you actually have the two cards.


I haven't installed the 470 yet. I bought it off newegg and I was going to resell for profit, but now that I got an Asus monitor that needs a "compatible graphics card" for it to run 120hz, I am thinking about keeping the 470. Maybe I should sell both and buy one that is nvidia, quiet, consumes less power and is faster?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

As I said it totally depends if either the 4870x2 or 470 doesn't meet your needs when you try them. Without actually trying both you won't know if you really need a better one .


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

They both should be able to meet my demands for my computing. I would like to hear about other people's opinion too before I make the final decision.

So far, 1 vote for 470, 0 for 4870x2, 0 for new card


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

According to the Passmark tests the 470 is the faster card.

GeForce GTX 470 2,967 
Radeon 4870 X2 2,125

I thought this line from an Overclock3d review re the 4870x2 funny:

"it sucks up power and... it removes the need for any heating in your home."

What I would do, had I both cards in hand, would be to use them both and see for myself which I liked. Install the card, update the drivers, get a copy of GPUZ and some graphics benchmarks and see for yourself which runs better on your system.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Why do you want the Asus VG236H to run at 120Hz? 
The digital refresh rate for that LCD is 50 - 85 Hz.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the 4870X2 was a flop in my book; I sold about 4 or 5 of them and I dont think I had one customer that was totally pleased with it! they are a nasty furnace for one thing and I dont think any of the software titles made use of the potential muscle that card had. I had one experience where a single 4870 gamed far better alone than did the 4870X2 in crysis; enough so I had to RMA the card back to newegg and the customer had to eat 20% the restocking fee; that was back when the card was in the upper $400.00 class



no consideration here in my book / the 470 wins without contest


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

Tyree said:


> Why do you want the Asus VG236H to run at 120Hz?
> The digital refresh rate for that LCD is 50 - 85 Hz.


It's 120hz if I use a compatible graphics card (nvidia) 
Here's the link to the monitor: Newegg.com - ASUS VG236HE Black 23" 1920X1080 2ms Height,Swivel & Tilt Adjustable Full HD 3D Widescreen LCD Monitor 400 cd/m2 100,000:1

I have 2 votes for 470. One vote saying no 4870x2. 0 votes for sell both and buy new card


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Digital Refresh Rate is: 50 - 85 Hz.
60Hz is the preferred setting, usually the default, for LCD monitors.


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

Tyree said:


> Digital Refresh Rate is: 50 - 85 Hz.
> 60Hz is the preferred setting, usually the default, for LCD monitors.


120hz can only be achieved with their dvi cable, which i am using now and a compatible nvidia card which I am not sure if I should use.

anyway, it looks like 470 won. i'll be switching to it once i play a few more games with this 4870x2. im afraid something would go wrong with the conflict in drivers.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you must use the driver remover for the ATI card before you install the 470 and its drivers.

I use this utility to remove video drivers

Guru3D - Driver Sweeper


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

linderman said:


> you must use the driver remover for the ATI card before you install the 470 and its drivers.
> 
> I use this utility to remove video drivers
> 
> Guru3D - Driver Sweeper


Thanks, this is very helpful.

I just made the switch and the 470 is a lot more quiet. Maybe because my 4870x2 has dust that accumulated for over 2 years and i've never cleaned it.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Dust is an enemy of computer parts!


----------

